# Urbank 909 deadlift



## STP (Dec 22, 2013)

really close, tiny bit of hitch though



412.5kg/909.4lb deadlift attempt - YouTube


----------



## tripletotal (Dec 22, 2013)

Bad ass! Was that a double overhand grip or a hook grip? Phenomenal hand strength either way.

Incredible.


----------



## psych (Dec 23, 2013)

tiny bit of a hitch is an understatement....


----------



## STP (Dec 23, 2013)

he does hook grip IIRC



and yeah it was more than a tiny bit, but it was close for this not being IPF or APF


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

Durable and safe equipment ..


----------

